# The best new pain cures, with a focus on women



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The best new pain cures, with a focus on womenhttp://www.cnn.com/2007/HEALTH/06/21/pain....tion=cnn_latest


----------



## gilly07 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Eric,Thats an interesting link Gilly


----------

